# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  भारतीय व्यंजन  वजन घटाने के लिए

## Krishna

जैसा कि हम जानते हैं आहार हमारे शरीर को प्रभावित करने वाला एक महत्वपूर्ण तत्व है। संतुलित शाकाहारी आहार को वजन घटाने के तरीकों में सर्वोत्तम माना जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

वजन घटाने वाले आहार में भारतीय संतुलित शा*काहारी आहार लेना अधिक उचित समझा जाता है । अनोखा फंडा संतुलित आहार हैं। आइए जानें वजन घटाने वाले भारतीय व्यंजन कौन-कौन से हैं।

----------


## Krishna

संतुलित शा*काहारी आहार लेने से व्यक्ति कई रोगों से मुक्त होकर दिनभर तरोताजा रह सकता है। इतना ही नहीं कम वसा वाले आहार के सेवन से मोटापे से निजात पाई जा सकती हैं और वजन को आसानी से कम किया जा सकता है।
संतुलित शाकाहारी आहार से मोटे व्यक्ति प्रति सप्ताह करीब एक पाउंड तक अपना वजन घटा सकते हैं। साथ ही इससे व्यक्ति को फिट रहने में भी मदद मिलती है।
शोधों में भी ये बात साबित हो चुकी है कि शाकाहारी व्यंजन लेने वाले लोग सामान्य तौर पर मांसाहारी व्यंजन लेने वाले लोगों की तुलना में अधिक छरहरे होते हैं।
वजन घटाने वाले भारतीय व्यंजनों में हरी सब्जी का जूस, कच्चा रस आदि सहायक है।
भारतीय व्यंजनों में फल और सब्जियों के साथ ही कम मिठाई और कम चीनी वाले व्यंजन भी वजन घटाने में सहायक होते है।

----------


## Krishna

....................................

----------


## Krishna

भारतीय व्यंजनों से यदि आप वजन कम करना चाहते हैं तो आपको दूध और इससे बनी चीजें, रोस्टेड और स्टीम भोजन को छोड़ना होगा।
ऐसे व्यंजनों का सेवन करें, जिनमें  आवश्यक विटामिन और अन्य जरूरी तत्व मिले हों।
कम कैलोरी वाले व्यंजन जैसे सूप,सलाद,सब्जी पनीर इत्यादि लें।
शकर कंद की चाट, बिना घी की दाल, बिना घी की चपाती लें।
चाय में चीनी के बजाय शहद लें।
इडली में अंकुरित मूंग मिलाकर खाने से ये पौष्टिक और हेल्दी होगा।
तले भोजन के बजाय उबला भोजन, बिना मलाई का दूध-दही लें।
सब्जी की करी के लिए टमाटर और गाजर का इस्तेमाल करे और मीठे में सेब और अनानास का प्रयोग करें।
पालक का प्रयोग नूडल्स,सूप या सलाद में करें ,पालक के पत्तों से सैंडवीच भी बनायीं जा सकती हैं।
हरे पपीते की सब्जी बनाये या पका हुआ पपीता खाएं।
खाने में पनीर और सोयाबीन को प्रमुखता से शामिल करें।

----------


## Krishna

प्रोटीन और फाइबर युक्त भोजन का सेवन करें।
बटर की जगह फ्रेश हर्बल स्प्रेड टोस्ट का प्रयोग करे।
इन सबके अलावा आप अंकुरित चने, मोंठ, सूप, जूस, सलाद, हरी सब्जियां इत्यादि को अपने भोजन में शामिल कर वजन कम कर सकते हैं।
खाना कम मात्रा में खाएं और सही समय पर खायें। इससे आपकी पाचन क्रिया बराबर चलती रहेगी और कैलोरी का बराबर उपयोग होता रहेगा।
वजन कम करने के लिए खाने के अलावा पानी पीना और व्यायाम करना भी जरूरी है। जिससे आप फिट, हेल्दी और तरोताजा महसूस कर पाएंगे।

----------

